# ABT Fattie



## benjaminr (Sep 15, 2009)

So I tried my hand at an ABT fatty rendition. Pretty basic stuff













Oh yes this is blue cheese!








Its in the smoker now, Ill update with more fun times


----------



## fourthwind (Sep 15, 2009)

That is one hog of a fattie..  Look forward to the taste test!


----------



## meatball (Sep 15, 2009)

What kind of sausage is that? Looks delicious so far!


----------



## chisoxjim (Sep 15, 2009)

thats looking damn good,   cant wait to see the end result.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 15, 2009)

That looks really good for a abt fattie. It didn't lokk like you had much of a roll there but let see what happens. I'm betting on a yummy ending here. Cann't wait for the finishing Qvue.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 15, 2009)

Great looking fattie, looking forward to the finished Qview...


----------



## benjaminr (Sep 15, 2009)

Alright well im sure you will all be happy. The sausage is chorizo. Adds a nice extra spicy kick.

The ABT's were great! I threw about 4-5 seeds in each one and holy cow they were warm! But delicious!


End result on this guy was fantastic, the blue cheese was a pleasant taste.




Well I hope you guys enjoy. I know I sure did!!


----------



## fire it up (Sep 15, 2009)

Now there's the money shot I've been waiting for.
Looks great, I have got to try one of those.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 15, 2009)

Congrats on some tasty looking ABT's, seeds always can add some zip into most anything. It's all good my friend.


----------



## benjaminr (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks guys, its going to be just as good for lunch.


----------



## chisoxjim (Sep 16, 2009)

that is a really nice lookin' fatty there.  I bet the blue cheese added alot of flavor.


----------



## flyboytr (Sep 16, 2009)

First off…let me say how insensitive it is for BenjaminR to post such pictures on the internet. ...and is, in part the cause for my marital problems since joining SMF.

My wife is one of those Microsoft Certified Systems Engineer people…so she takes her computer stuff very serious. She has been questioning and taking offense to my actions at home (computer related) while she is at work. It is very difficult for me to give a reasonable explanation and account for several lost hours each day. This is primarily related to her repeatedly finding unusual markings on my monitor screen. Such as…tongue prints, lip prints, drool, finger doodling and the occasional moustache hair or eyelash. ...of which BenjaminR and many others are directly responsible! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













 WHEN IS THIS GOING TO END! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













…excellent ABT Fattie and Qview.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 The jalapenos were the kicker for me (please review last sentence in the previous paragraph). I like my food to have a life of its own…sort of like having a pulse! Your jalapeno addition is probably the theraputic push I need…got to do one of those…real soon! ...More therapy please!


----------



## benjaminr (Sep 16, 2009)

Well, to make a long story short.... your welcome lol!

To answer your question, NEVAR!!!! I won't make it stop, in fact I will do everything in my power to make sure it keeps happening over and over again.

So tell the wife to buck up. Although she would probably be more willing to let these things slide if you were doing the smoking your self to let her in on the tasty treats that mystify the mind.

Im just here for good eats and beer.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 16, 2009)

Now that is my kind of Fattie !!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 16, 2009)

WOW is all I can say. Absolutly awesome. Great job and darm I wish I was near you.


----------

